# Pb Date et heure Powerbook G4



## Tyler51 (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon powerbook G4 12' vieux de  6 ans maintenant me pose quelques soucis.
En effet, à chaque allumage la date revient à 1970.
J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net et j'ai appris qu'il fallait changer la pile interne.
1) Est ce unepile "made in apple" hors de prix ou est ce un modele gnénrique que l'on peut acheter dans n'importe quel magasin?
2) Existe t'il un tutorial pour  la changer soit même?

Merçi d'avance.

Fred


----------



## pickwick (9 Octobre 2009)

La réponse d'Apple est là
http://support.apple.com/kb/TA21569?viewlocale=fr_FR
et là
http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/pile-interne-powerbook-g4-173131.html
il n'y a pas de pile sur ton powerbook G4 semble-t-il selon divoli.
confirmé ici
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=198329


La solution à ton problème est peut-être ici , par une REINITIALISATION du POWERBOOK
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## beanone (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je possède également un Powerbook G4 (12"-1.5ghz), auparavant à chaque allumage la date revenait en 1970, mais je pouvais la régler.
Désormais il m'est impossible d'effectuer des réglages dans date et heure, impossible de changer le fuseau horaire ou l'heure. ma batterie est morte est-ce qu'en en changeant cela règlera le problème?
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Décembre 2009)

Tu as essayé de cliquer sur les lignes écrites en bleu et en gras dans le message de Pickwick (juste au-dessus du tien) ?


----------

